# Be quiet Shadow Wings im Test: Besser als die Silent Wings?



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Be quiet Shadow Wings im Test: Besser als die Silent Wings? gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Be quiet Shadow Wings im Test: Besser als die Silent Wings?


----------



## Schnibbel (16. Oktober 2011)

Endlich der erste Test, Danke.
Das wesentliche Unterscheidungsmerkmal zwischen dem Shadow und den USC habt ihr allerdings nicht erwähnt. Das Lager der beiden Serien ist nicht identisch.
be quiet SHADOW WINGS 140mm PWM, oder Alpenföhn 140mm PWM ? Oder gibts was Besseres? - Forum de Luxx

Mich würde ausserdem noch die Anlaufspannung interessieren. Wäre schön wenn ihr die auch noch mit in den Test reinnehmen könntet.


----------



## Pravasi (16. Oktober 2011)

Schöner Test,wie immer eigentlich


----------



## Uter (16. Oktober 2011)

Schnibbel schrieb:


> Das wesentliche Unterscheidungsmerkmal zwischen dem Shadow und den USC habt ihr allerdings nicht erwähnt. Das Lager der beiden Serien ist nicht identisch.


 Jop, das stimmt, entsprechend würde ich auch noch eher zu den Silent Wings USC/PWM greifen. Rein logisch müssten sich die Shadow Wings preislich zwischen den Pure und USC/PWM einordnen.


----------



## derP4computer (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte sie bei Atelco schon in der Hand.
Nächstes mal nehme ich sie vielleicht mit.


----------



## Schnibbel (16. Oktober 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Jop, das stimmt, entsprechend würde ich auch noch eher zu den Silent Wings USC/PWM greifen.


Leider gibt es keinen 140er Silent Wings PWM. Und genau den könnte ich gebrauchen 
Und wie es ausschaut sind die Silent Wings USC wohl EOL. Auf der BeQuiet Page sind die nicht mehr gelistet. Dort gibt es nur noch Dark, Shadow und Pure zu bewundern.
Bei meiner nächsten Bestellung werde ich den 140er PWM Shadow mal mitbestellen und schauen wie er sich gegen meinen TY-140 schlägt. Der nervt mich nämlich.


----------



## elohim (16. Oktober 2011)

Merkwürdig is es tatsächlich, in so einem Test mit recht viel Text zu vergessen zu erwähnen, daß daß wichtigste an dem Lüfter, Lager und Elektronik (laut Hersteller) gegenüber den silent wings usc qualitativ abgespeckt worden sind...


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2011)

die shadow wings sind ja auch nur die midrange lüfter.
die dark wings sind die oberklasse von be quiet, sieht man auch schon am preis.
find ich schon in ordnung das man günstiger produzierte lüfter günstiger anbietet.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/683908
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/682773


----------



## elohim (16. Oktober 2011)

Jo das ändert ja nix daran, dass man in einem vergleichenden Test erwähnen sollte, welches die Hauptunterscheidungsmerkmale sind, also die eigentliche Technik und nicht nur ob ein Kabel gesleeved ist oder ähnliches


----------



## meratheus (16. Oktober 2011)

Da ist euch ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen 

In der ersten Tabelle mit dem Vergleich zw. BQT T14025-MR-PWM und BQT T14025-MR-2 sollte unter Anschluss/Kabel(länge) für das PWM-Model 4-Pin/46 cm stehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anlaufspannung soll laut Hersteller bei 5V liegen. Die Skalierung von 5-12V in einer Schritten wäre noch interessant.


MfG Meratheus


----------



## X Broster (16. Oktober 2011)

Schnibbel schrieb:


> Leider gibt es keinen 140er Silent Wings PWM. Und genau den könnte ich gebrauchen
> Und wie es ausschaut sind die Silent Wings USC wohl EOL. Auf der BeQuiet Page sind die nicht mehr gelistet. Dort gibt es nur noch Dark, Shadow und Pure zu bewundern.
> Bei meiner nächsten Bestellung werde ich den 140er PWM Shadow mal mitbestellen und schauen wie er sich gegen meinen TY-140 schlägt. Der nervt mich nämlich.


Die fantastischen Silents, von denen ich 7 im Case habe, werden durch die Dark Reihe ersetzt. Darin sehe ich keinen Nachteil, ich werde mir definitiv ein oder zwei von denen kaufen und sie gegen die Silent testen.
Die Halterung ist endlich mit zB. WaKüs wie der H70 kompatibel, dass Eindrehen der 32mm Schrauben war ein echter Kampf. Und der alte Sleeve war qualitativ in Ordnung, schwarze Kabel sind trotzdem besser zum Verlegen, immer her damit.


----------



## SB94 (17. Oktober 2011)

also die "normalen" Silent Wings USC oder PWM werden nicht mehr so hergestellt.
Es gibt jetzt nur noch:

Silent Wings PURE ("schlechteres" Lager (Rifle); herkömmlicher Rahmen; 80 (1800RPM), 92 (1600RPM) und 120mm (1350RPM); nur 3Pin)
Shadow Wings ("schlechteres" Lager (Rifle); von den alten Silent Wings bekannter Rahmen und Befestigung; 140mm (1000RPM (3Pin, PWM)), 120mm (2200, 1500RPM und 800RPM (3Pin)|1500RPM (PWM)), 92mm (1800RPM (3Pin, PWM)), 80mm (2000RPM (3Pin, PWM)))
Dark Wings (altes, sehr gutes Lager (FDB); neue Befestigungsmöglichkeiten (Ähnlichkeit mit dem alten Rahmen (Silent Wings USC bzw. PWM)); 80 (2000RPM), 120 (1500RPM) und 140mm (1000RPM); nur 3Pin)

Ich finde es schade, dass es keine Lüfter mit dem "alten" FDB-Lager gibt, welche auch PWM unterstützen, sonst bin ich der Einführung der neuen Produkte sehr positiv gesinnt. Leider bezahlt man jetzt, wenn man einen Lüfter mit FDB-Lager erwerben will auch einen kleinen Aufpreis (3-5€) gegenüber den alten Lüftern oder denen ohne das gute Lager.
Man kann sagen: Dark Wings > Silent Wings > Shadow Wings > Silent Wings PURE


----------



## Phili_E (17. Oktober 2011)

Hm, der BQT T14025-MR-PWM ist echt eine Option, wenigstens kommt gleich am Anfang ein 140mm PWM-Lüfter raus. Der könnte allerdings noch einen Tick leiser sein, bei 50%.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (17. Oktober 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Jop, das stimmt, entsprechend würde ich auch noch eher zu den Silent Wings USC/PWM greifen. Rein logisch müssten sich die Shadow Wings preislich zwischen den Pure und USC/PWM einordnen.


Das wird auch so sein, wie du es sagtest 

Die Shadow Wings Serie ist preislich etwas unterhalb der alten USC Serie angewsiedelt, aber oberhalb der Silent Wings Pure.



SB94 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass es keine Lüfter mit dem "alten" FDB-Lager gibt, welche auch PWM unterstützen, sonst bin ich der Einführung der neuen Produkte sehr positiv gesinnt.


Du meinst noch nicht, oder? 
Wir denken momentan über die Erweiterung der Shadow Wings Serie um einige PWM Modelle nach. Wann und ob es diese Modelle in den Laden schaffen werden/können, kann ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt natürlich noch nicht sagen.



SB94 schrieb:


> Leider bezahlt man jetzt, wenn man einen Lüfter mit FDB-Lager erwerben will auch einen kleinen Aufpreis (3-5€) gegenüber den alten Lüftern oder denen ohne das gute Lager.
> Man kann sagen: Dark Wings > Silent Wings > Shadow Wings > Silent Wings PURE


1. Ja, dafür hast du bei dem Dark Wings aber nicht nur ein besseres Lager, gegenüber dem  Shadow Wings, sondern auch eine verbesserte Montage sowie die Möglichkeit den Lüfter relativ "altmodisch", mit 4 Schrauben, befestigen zu können. Durch die Schraubmontage dürfte sich auch die Kompatibilität der Lüfter zu bestehenden Kühlern erhöhen.


----------



## Bensen (25. Oktober 2011)

Sehr geil das Video!


----------



## Cube (25. Oktober 2011)

Für nen Silent PC würde ich auch nur LED´s von BeQuiet einbauen dan sind die schön bei 0db und kommen aufn 1 Platz 


Die Outtakes sind einfach GEILLL


----------



## snake22 (25. Oktober 2011)

Die wesentlichen Unterschiede zur bekannten Silent Wings-Serie hervorzuheben wäre schon wichtig gewesen für so eine Produktvorstellung. Gibt es hier bezüglich den Lagern auch genaue Laufzeitangeben je nach Serie? Inwiefern bzw. nach welcher Zeit merkt man einen Unterschied zwischen Shadow, Silent und Dark Wings.


Die Outtakes sind wirklich genial, was soll das zensieren am Anfang, wurde da ein fremder Magazinname verwendet?


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Oktober 2011)

@Snake22

_Shadow Wings_


> *Hohe Lebensdauer*
> 
> Zuverlässige Kühlung für bis zu 200.000 Stunden dank hochwertigem Rifle-Lager.


_Dark Wings_


> *Sehr hohe Lebensdauer*
> 
> Zuverlässige Kühlung für bis zu 300.000 Stunden dank des  Kupferkerns des FDB-Lagers, der die Wärmeableitung beschleunigt und die  Lebensdauer des Lüfters verlängert.


Quelle:
be quiet!


----------



## Lan_Party (5. November 2011)

Öhmm. Mal kurz OT habe schwach in erinnerung das noch Dark Wings kommen sollen. Stimmt das? Wenn ja wie sollen diese die Shadow Wings noch schlagen.  0dB bei 1500rmp?


----------



## Abductee (5. November 2011)

warum kommen sollen? die gibts schon im handel.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?in=&fs=be+quiet%21+dark+wing


----------



## Lan_Party (5. November 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> warum kommen sollen? die gibts schon im handel.
> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?in=&fs=be+quiet%21+dark+wing


 HUH!  Was habe ich den verpasst!? Hat PCGH einen Test darüber?


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Juni 2012)

Ich muss diesen alten Fred mal für ne dumme Frage ausgraben: Kann man die BeQuiet-Lüfter ohne durchgehenden Rahmen, wie Silent Wings, Shadow Wings und Dark Wings mit den klassischen Halteklammern am CPU-Kühler festmachen?


----------



## Uter (1. Juli 2012)

Ja, geht, könnte aber etwas fummeliger werden. 

btw: Das Pushen von Threads ist unerwünscht - entsprechender Beitrag entfernt. Bitte in Zukunft unterlassen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Antwort, sorry fürs Pushen  
Hast du Erfahrung mit diesen Lüftern?


----------



## Uter (1. Juli 2012)

Mit den USC habe ich Erfahrungen, das sind m.M.n. mitunter die besten Lüfter am Markt, die Silent Wings 2 entsprechen diesen (mit anderer Halterung, ohne PWM-Version und mit schlechterem P/L-Verhältnis).
Die Shadow Wings nutzen das selbe Lager wie die Pure und sind deshalb m.M.n. zu teuer und den USC bzw. Silent Wings 2 merklich unterlegen.

Auf einem Kühler habe ich die Lüfter selbst noch nicht genutzt, aber die Gummihalterungen haben entsprechende Löchen, wie sie auch normale Rahmen haben, entsprechend kann man sie mit Metallbügeln i.d.R. nutzen (zur Not kann man diese ja auch etwas verbiegen). Bei Kühlern mit Gumminoppen zur Lüfterhalterung wird es schwierig.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Juli 2012)

Merci. Dann werd ich mir wohl mal demnächst einen Silent Wings 2 beschaffen, die USC sind ja nicht mehr sehr verbreitet zu haben.


----------



## Mr.joker (4. Juli 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> ...
> btw: Das Pushen von Threads ist unerwünscht - entsprechender Beitrag entfernt. Bitte in Zukunft unterlassen.



Auch wenn's nichts zum eigentlichen Thema beiträgt, traue ich mich trotzdem mal zu fragen:

Wieso ist der Beitrag von M4xw0lf ein Pushen?
Und wieso ist es unerwünscht in einem 8-9 Monate alten thread zu posten (ist posten dann = "pushen" und wenn ja, ab wann?)?

Es heißt doch immer, man möge nicht immer gleich einen neuen thread aufmachen, sondern erst mal schauen, was da ist und dann geg. da posten!?


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2012)

Mr.joker schrieb:


> Auch wenn's nichts zum eigentlichen Thema beiträgt, traue ich mich trotzdem mal zu fragen:
> 
> Wieso ist der Beitrag von M4xw0lf ein Pushen?
> Und wieso ist es unerwünscht in einem 8-9 Monate alten thread zu posten (ist posten dann = "pushen" und wenn ja, ab wann?)?
> ...


 
Ich denke er hat nach seiner Frage noch mal gepusht und der Mod hat diesen Push-Beitrag wieder entfernt


----------



## Uter (4. Juli 2012)

Genau, deshalb hab ich ja geschrieben "entsprechender Beitrag entfernt", aber jetzt wieder btt.


----------



## whoami (24. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich stelle mir gerade einen neuen Rechner zusammen und bin bei der  Auswahl des CPU-Kühler/Lüfters sowie der Gehäuselüfter auf mehrere  Fragen gestoßen. 

Bisher dachte ich das ein größerer Lüfter (140mm > 120mm) langsamer  rotiert um die gleiche Kühlung (Volumenstrom/Kühlleistung) zu ereichen  und durch die geringere Drehzahl auch gleichzeitig leiser ist.
Wenn ich die Messwerte aus den Test oben anschaue, dann sehe ich diesen  Effekt bei 100% Leistung. (PWM-Ausführungen 140 zu 120mm -> 0,8 sone  zu 0,6 sone). 
Bei 50% Auslastung habe aber alle betrachteten Lüfter 0,1 sone. In  diesem Bereich bekommen die 140er Lüfter eine Laufgeräusche-Bewertung  von "sehr leise" die 120er aber ein "(fast) unhörbar". 
Kann ich daraus Rückschließen das ein 140er Lüfter im Desktopbetrieb (zu  50% Auslastung kommt es sicherlich nicht) bzw. im Leerlauf,  mehr  wahrnehmbare Geräusche verursacht als ein 120er Lüfter?

Hintergrund der Frage ist das ich einen Rechner zusammenstellen möchte,  der im Leerlauf oder Desktopbetrieb so leise wie möglich sein soll  (Natürlich bei vertretbarem Aufwand). Momentan würde ich dafür die 120er  Lüfter auswählen. 

Die zweite Fragen betrifft Lüfter mit PWM. Wie kann den der Lüfter  geregelt werden, funktioniert das nur herstellerabhängig mit einer  speziellen Software oder kann ich diese z.B. mit "Speedfan" regeln. (Auf  meinem aktuellen Rechner kann ich mit Speedfan nur Daten auslesen aber  nicht verändern?!??!)

Werden CPU-Lüfter ohne PWM nicht auch vom Mainboard ja nach  CPU-Temperatur über die Spannung gesteuert (bzw. geregelt)? D.h Macht es  einen Unterschied in der Lautstärke (im Desktopbetrieb oder auch im  Gamingbetrieb) ob ich einen 3Pin oder 4Pin Lüfter habe? Kann es sein das  ein 3PIN Lüfter entgegen meiner Annahme vll. doch nicht nach unten  geregelt wird, auch wenn die CPU nicht so hoch ausgelastet ist? Dann  würde ein Lüfter mit PWM um die CPU auf z.B. 50°C abzukühlen eine  geringere Lüfterdrehzahl haben und somit leiser sein als ein Lüfter ohne  PWM?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------

